# Radhose mit Trägern oder ohne?



## TomasS (21. August 2005)

Hallo,

ich fahre bisher nur Radhosen ohne Trägern. Nun bin ich am überlegen ob meine nächste Hose vielleicht doch mal eine Trägerhose sein soll. Als Problem sehe ich aber das "Wasser lassen", das doch ab und zu vorkommt.

Warum fahrt ihr lieber Trägerhosen bzw. Hosen ohne Träger?

Gruß
Tomas


----------



## enepze (21. August 2005)

ich fahre lieber mit Trägern. Sitzt immer da wo sie soll und wenns bergab mal kühler wird ist zumindest noch ein bisschen was über den Nieren. und mit PP´s (pinkel pausen) hatte ich auch noch nie Probleme weil die vorne normalerweise so geschnitten sind das du sie runterziehen kannst ohne die Träger auszuziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torben2005 (21. August 2005)

klares pro für die trägerhose. 
bei normalen hosen ist es mir immer so gegangen, das sie ein wenig runter gerutscht sind, das trikot immer etwas nach oben und der rücken teilweise etwas frei war, was bei kühleren temperaturen auf dauer sehr unangenehm wurde.

und was die PP betrifft, brauchst du dir auch keine gedanken machen, die trägerhosen lassen sich vorne soweit nach unten ziehen das du trotzdem jederzeit eine pause machen kannst. 

also


----------



## DerLeinich (21. August 2005)

Auch immer Trägerhosen!

Sitzen einfach besser!

UND ich kann meinen MP3 Player optimal zwischen Träger und Haut spannen, sodass dieser nicht lästig rumwackelt!


----------



## harro-1 (21. August 2005)

Klares JA zur Trägerhose, sie sitzt da wo sie hingehört, und der Nierenbereich ist immer schön warm.

 
Harald


----------



## Lizzard (21. August 2005)

Jup, nie wieder ohne Träger!


----------



## karstb (21. August 2005)

Wenns richtig superwarm ist, ziehe ich keine Trägerhose an. Sonst immer. Einfach mal ausprobieren!


----------



## Riddick (21. August 2005)

Bin bisher immer nur trägerlos gefahren. Seit letztem Wochenende bin ich aber stolzer Besitzer einer Assos Gore FI Trägerhose und weiss jetzt, was ich bisher verpasst habe: stets optimaler Sitz der Radhose. Werde zukünftig nur noch Trägerhosen kaufen.

Riddick


----------



## skankster (22. August 2005)

das mit dem hose runterziehen bei dehnbaren trägern ist dann wenn die renner so komisch vornübergebeugt, leicht in den knien eingenickt und breitbeinig am graben stehen.

musst halt anprobieren + testen wie tief die vorne geschnitten und dehnfähig sie ist.

s


----------



## TomasS (23. August 2005)

ok, ihr habt mich überzeugt!
Ich werd mir eine Hose mit Trägern zulegen.

Danke
Tomas


----------



## mspf (23. August 2005)

mein erste Radhose (das ist über 10 Jahre her) hatte (leider) keine Träger. Danach nur noch MIT! Die sitzen besser und da rutscht und zwickt einfach nichts! PP war noch nie ein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## molchi (25. August 2005)

Hallo!

Könnt Ihr noch etwas zum Sitz einer Trägerhose sagen!?

Habe gerad eine derartige zur Probe zuhause.
Finde, spannt etwas an den Schultern, unten herum fühlt sie sich aber gut an.

Mit 1,73 m bin ich eigentl. immer ein Größe-M-Träger.
Kann es sein das auch das Gore Fi-Modell von Assos etwas enger ausfällt, so wie die Assos-Hosen selbst?

Habe Bedenken, das es dann auf den Schultern auf Dauer unangenehm wird, oder leiert es viell. noch etwas aus??


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## dueckr (25. August 2005)

Du musst bedenken: Auf dem Bike sitzt du nicht kerzengerade. Daher am besten mal aufs Rad setzen oder eine bike-typische Haltung einnehmen.


----------



## karstb (25. August 2005)

Du sollst mit der Hose auch nicht aufrecht gehen, sondern in der typishen gebückten Haltung auf deinem Renner kauern. Probier es mal aus.
Ich bin übrigens exakt genauso gro/klein und trage meist M oder S.


----------



## Riddick (25. August 2005)

molchi schrieb:
			
		

> Mit 1,73 m bin ich eigentl. immer ein Größe-M-Träger.
> Kann es sein das auch das Gore Fi-Modell von Assos etwas enger ausfällt, so wie die Assos-Hosen selbst?


Bin 1,75 m und trage die Gore FI in XL. Hab' allerdings auch ca. 90 kg.  

Riddick


----------



## molchi (26. August 2005)

Bin da wohgl mehr der 'halbe Hahn' mit 70 kg!! ;-))

Grüße

und vielen Dank für die Tipps!

Thomas


----------



## Vars.Molta (26. August 2005)

wenn du (wie ich) mal am steilen Abhang, einen geilen Abgang machst, weil die trägerlose Hose am Sattel hängen bleibt, dann *NIE MEHR OHNE* !

gruss.the.vars.molta.und.schönes.regenfreies.bikewochenende !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.Meister (26. August 2005)

Mit Träger ist besser, der Zug im Rücken ist nicht so gut. Ich find es besser so, irgendwie muß ich meine letzte Niere schützen!


----------



## wookie (30. August 2005)

Ich bin schon mit Freunden gefahren, die haben eine richtige Bier-Wampe.   

Ihrer Meinung nach, sind Hosen mit Trägern besser. Bei solch einer Wölbung am Bauch rollt sich das Bündchen der Hose immer nach unten und bildet einen unangenehmen wulst.


----------



## hotzemott (31. August 2005)

Ich kann das einhellige PRO für die Trägerhosen nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Ich habe Radhosen mit und ohne Träger. Trägerhosen sind an heissen Tagen nicht mein Fall und die extra Lage Stoff am Rücken mag ich generell nicht. Wenn ich 2 Lagen brauche, dann ziehe ich lieber ein ganzes Shirt unters Trikot.
Meine trägerlosen Hosen sind von Protective und Löffler und finde nicht, dass die rutschen, allerdings sitzen sie auch eher eng. Den Bund spürt man schon manchmal am Bauch, aber da ich keine Wampe habe stört mich das so viel oder wenig wie Träger an den Schultern. Nur wenn man mehrere Lagen an hat wird es am Bund störend, da ist dann ne kurze Trägerhose drunter und ne lange Bundhose drüber am besten.

Hotzemott


----------



## akeem (31. August 2005)

...bei meiner Alpenüberquerung hatte ich diesmal eine Hose ohne Träger und muss sagen, es gibt einen entscheidenden Vorteil:

Wenn man oben am Berg ankommt und richtig geschwitzt hat, muss man sich nach Wechseln des Trikots nicht wieder die nassen, kalten Träger übers trockene Funktionsshirt ziehen. 
Probleme, dass die Hose gerutscht wäre hatte ich nicht.

OT:...bevor jetzt einer anfängt, dass man oben auf dem Berg auch die Hose wechseln kann: Ich hab immer nur eine dabei, das reicht!


----------



## tommix007 (31. August 2005)

klares JA für träger, würd nie mehr ohne fahren.


----------



## Der Jorge (31. August 2005)

Seitdem ich welche mit Träger fahre liegen meine ohne nur noch im Schrank. Trägerhosen sind einfach Perfekt!!!


----------



## mtb_nico (31. August 2005)

Also ich handhabe das so: Lange Hosen mit und kurze ohne Träger. Fragt mich nicht warum, aber so gefällt es mir am besten... 
Wobei ich nur auf der Straße mit engen Hosen fahre und im Winter im Wald eine Lange drunter habe...
Ich denke aber das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden... 
Gruß!

nico


----------



## skyphab (31. August 2005)

Was die Nieren betrifft:
Ich habe eine kurze Gonso-Hose ohne Träger und die ist hinten extra länger wegen den Nieren. Tolle Sache, weil Träger wollte ich keine.

So als Info, falls jemand sowas suchen sollte


----------



## peter_schoen (16. Oktober 2005)

Stehe vor ähnlicher Entscheidung - wie ist das mit Trägern und schwerem Rucksack? Drücken die dann nicht`?

Gruß,
Peter


----------



## Ambientkatz (18. Oktober 2005)

Ich glaube nicht, dass der Rucksack drückt, ist ja auch noch ein Trikot/Weste/Jacke dazwischen.

Einen Vorteil hab ich noch: unter der Trägerhose sitzt der Brustgurt der Pulsuhr besser. Ich mag den nicht so zu würgen und mit trägeloser Sommerhose rutscht er machmal runter wenn ich nass bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riddick (18. Oktober 2005)

peter_schoen schrieb:
			
		

> ... wie ist das mit Trägern und schwerem Rucksack? Drücken die dann nicht`?


Wenn die Hose vernünftige Träger und der Rucksack gut gepolsterte Trageriemen hat, dann drückt da auch nix.

Riddick


----------



## Dukem (18. Oktober 2005)

Meine langen Hosen haben alle Träger. Die kurzen sind ohne. Meist habe ich etwas weitere Hosen an, Baggy-Style und die gibt es nicht mit Trägern. Würde glaube ich auch total ******* aussehen...


----------



## padres-team (18. Oktober 2005)

also ganz klar nur mit Träger  , sitzen perfekt und es zwick und zwack nichts.

bin 1,78 groß und habe von Assos immer die Größe L. In der Fi 13 und auch in meinen beiden langen Hossen.


----------



## peter_schoen (18. Oktober 2005)

Danke für die Antworten. 
Na dann werde ich mich mal auf die Suche nach einer passenden Hose mit Trägern aufmachen. 

gruß,
Peter


----------



## tutterchen (27. März 2006)

immer nur MIT TRÄGER. erstens sitzen die besser, zweitens sind die für leute mit waschbärbauch schmeichelhafter und drittens sind die nieren immer schön eingepackt. abfahrten im sommer im wald können schnell mal kühl werden !


----------



## Wonko (27. März 2006)

padres-team schrieb:
			
		

> also ganz klar nur mit Träger  ,





			
				tutterchen schrieb:
			
		

> immer nur MIT TRÄGER.


Komisch, dass Ihr damit offenbar zurecht kommt.  Meine Hosen haben alle zwei Träger und das scheint mir auch normal und sinnvoll.


----------



## tutterchen (2. Mai 2007)

Wonko schrieb:


> Komisch, dass Ihr damit offenbar zurecht kommt.  Meine Hosen haben alle zwei Träger und das scheint mir auch normal und sinnvoll.



schneide immer einen ab, leichtbau, gell. verstehste, oder ?


----------

